# PREWAR 1940-41 SCHWINN STREAMLINER



## Callahooney1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey fellow Cabers: One of my best friends passed away this past December due to covid.  His wife (my wife's cousin) asked me to help sell two of his bikes, a 40-41 Schwinn and a post war girls B6. If possible and if affordable I would like to  make her a fair offer for the prewar bike or depending on value I may have to list it here on the CABE. Either way I want to help her since he was the breadwinner and there's no more income, she could use the funds. My buddy had this bike for about 15 yrs or so. The bike didn't have a rear rack when he acquired it and always wanted to find an original rack but never did.  However he bought a black aftermarket rack yrs ago but never put it on so I recently installed it though it's wrong for the bike. I'm asking for comments on it, it's parts and perhaps a realistic value. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 14, 2021)

@BFGforme


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 14, 2021)

I paid $1,900 for one in similar condition with the truss fork but the correct rear carrier.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 15, 2021)

Very nice bicycle , love the black and white !!!!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks so much for first denial! Killer bike...


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 16, 2021)

No problem.


----------



## B607 (Jul 17, 2021)

Was the Streamliner name used prewar?  I thought that was a post war name.  Gary


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

B607 said:


> Was the Streamliner name used prewar?  I thought that was a post war name.  Gary



Here is a '40 I owned at one time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 17, 2021)

I thought the same thing too that Streamliner was only put on post war bikes. Maybe Schwinn introduced Streamliner in the prewar era and carried it thru into post war? I don't really know, but after looking at Shawn's bike maybe it's a confirmation it was also a prewar model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Callahooney1 said:


> I thought the same thing too that Streamliner was only put on post war bikes. Maybe Schwinn introduced Streamliner in the prewar era and carried it thru into post war? I don't really know, but after looking at Shawn's bike maybe it's a confirmation it was also a prewar model.



Do a search in the Schwinn section and you will find more than a few prewar versions going back to 1939. I believe '39 may be the first year for BFG badged Schwinn bikes. Anyone seen any earlier? V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2021)

The name Streamliner was specific to BFG badged bikes starting in the first few years before WWII. Lots of model name and number changes came about in 49-50 and I believe the Streamliner name was dropped or absent. Then for one year only, 1953, Schwinn named their B6 model the Streamliner and it was no longer a BFG specific name. The name Streamliner was then used on a new D model starting in 1954 that was basically equipped as the older Hornet using a cantilever frame. The name was again dropped after 1958 and then showed up again for one more year in 1961.

I purchased this 1941 Streamliner from Dan when he was selling his collection before he sold his house and moved across the country.









						Search results for query: 1941 streamliner
					






					thecabe.com
				


















						Sunday Schwinn Finds 6/22/14 | All Things Schwinn
					

We'll start the thread today since Nick just picked up a new Schwinn at the local swap today:  1973 Apple Krate. 5 speed. Disc brakes.  Original and looks pretty complete. Has not been cleaned at all, I'm sure you couldn't tell ;-)  Will likely see this in the For Sale section soon, you...




					thecabe.com


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 17, 2021)

Seen a lot of'36 BFG with round head badge!!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 17, 2021)

This is a killer bike! That is a one year only half embossed. Canti tank and I believe the guard is also 41 only.  You may want to scour the garage / shop just to see if maybe the original "Goodrich" grips are still around. Will be the ones that are on GTs58 bike above.


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 17, 2021)

My 41.


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

I just picked up this 26" bf goodrich schwinn and need help identifying model and year. I believe it to be 1939. But not sure of year or model... Any help would be appreciated





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10160540460348594&id=618428593


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2021)

Arababindigo01 said:


> I just picked up this 26" bf goodrich schwinn and need help identifying model and year. I believe it to be 1939. But not sure of year or model... Any help would be appreciated
> 
> https://linksharing.samsungcloud.com/szWMnSdiFu6m
> 
> ...




Maybe start your own thread instead of cluttering up other's with dysfunctional picture links?


----------



## Arababindigo01 (Aug 26, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe start your own thread instead of cluttering up other's with dysfunctional picture links?



Sorry, I don't know how to start my own thread.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 26, 2021)

Callahooney1 said:


> Hey fellow Cabers: One of my best friends passed away this past December due to covid.  His wife (my wife's cousin) asked me to help sell two of his bikes, a 40-41 Schwinn and a post war girls B6. If possible and if affordable I would like to  make her a fair offer for the prewar bike or depending on value I may have to list it here on the CABE. Either way I want to help her since he was the breadwinner and there's no more income, she could use the funds. My buddy had this bike for about 15 yrs or so. The bike didn't have a rear rack when he acquired it and always wanted to find an original rack but never did.  However he bought a black aftermarket rack yrs ago but never put it on so I recently installed it though it's wrong for the bike. I'm asking for comments on it, it's parts and perhaps a realistic value. Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> View attachment 1446227
> 
> ...



41 BFG


----------

